# Arrghhh Whats going on??? Green Water



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

Abouta month ago my filter decided to pack upon me so I rushed around, ordered a new one and about 5 days later it arrived. I moved the media from the old filter to the new one and also added a bit more new media as I had an extra compartment free. The last test using my API Master kit was showing ammonia just over 0 (as per local water supply), nitrite 0 and nitrate <40. This was a consistant reading for months. 

After a week of having the new filter in place I performed a test. The results were still consistant. The next week however I noticed a slight ammonia spike (???) which increased to < 0.5. Immediatley I performed a 35% water change and a few days later everything back to normal.

The problem I have is with green water. It started to appear about a week after the new filter arrived. Slow at first then what seemed like overnight I gould barelt see anything in the tank! Every second day 40% water changes have just prolonged the issue so having cut my loses after 2 weeks tooka sample of water to LFS for a Phosphate test. Not a great result, 0.3- don't have this kit myself, just saw on his chart next to 0.3 it said critical!!!! I don't like adding chemicals for no reason but I felt it essential to do something so purchased some Sera phosvec (Phosphate EX). I added the dosage and have performed a water change. This was yesterday. I can see halfway to the backof the tank now. The cloudyness and 'flakes' caused by the Sera product have gone and there are no 'flakes' within the tanks so thefilter has done its job. 

My question is, as the problem is only half done, shall I... re-dose the product again?
perform daily water changes?
change a higher % of water each time?
let things be - as things will now settle down?

Sory, forgot to mention, it's a 190 litre corner Trigon 190 tank that is medium planted. I was dosing co2 until about 5 weeks ago when my third issue with my Aquagro Expert kit arose by the diffuser cracking under pressure and I had to send it back for inspection. The last 4 days I've also restarted my airpump to see if this helps but noting!!! 

I'm really getting worried now - please help. Thank you.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

Just run a quick internet search and going to try keeping the lights off for 2 or 3 days to see it this will help the situation. I haven't got anything to cover the entire tank so very small amounts of light from a table lamp may get in but that's about it. Will update the results.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Algae sucks when its water born.. Umm I use a bath towel to cover my 29g. you can do a partial water change to get most the algae out. Then just limit your light time. GL


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like your tank went through a mini cycle because of bacteria die of when your filter was not working. I think things will likely resolve themselves when things settle. I'd do a couple of large water changes and if things sill were not clearing a blackout.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A major contributor to Green Water is too much light, especially sunlight. Cut down on the amount of light your tank is exposed to. If your tank is exposed to sunlight (next to a window) block it with paper. Water changes may be contributing nutrients to your tank. Make water changes with distilled or RO water to reduce this impact.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No light may/may not do anything. You need to cover it. You don't have a spare blanket off of your bed? I currently have a 125g covered, I know you must have something to cover your tank even if you have to use 4-5 bath towels as mentioned. The algae may not require very much light to live so ambient light could still allow it to thrive.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

many thanks for all the advise, the tank is now covered with spare sheets and i will be using distilled water for the next few water changes, just turning the lights off hasn't done anything even though it's in a dark corner well away from the Windows.


----------



## mattbish (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks again for all the help, had the tank covered for 4 days now and a massive improvement. couldn't find where to get large quantities of distilled water so have had to stick with standard water changes though. One of my tiger barbs looked a little pale when i switched the lights bk on today but has recoloured after a couple of hours. Still a small way to go so will give it another couple of days. Does anyone know where i can get 40 litres of distilled water from though in the uk?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would just keep with what you're doing. Sounds like you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

you may not need fully distilled. try just some purified water like some of those you see in a supermarket.. but, you're in the UK so i dont know if you have them there. lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just make sure it is not mineralized if you go that route.


----------

